# Rittertum



## sayah

Hola a todos:

Estoy traduciendo un texto que habla sobre el gótico (el estilo arquitectónico) y me encuentro delante del término "Rittertum". He encontrado que "Ritter" tiene el sentido de "caballero", significa entonces "Rittertum" "caballería"

El texto es: Die Gotik des 13. Jahrh. ist vorzüglich vom Rittertum getragen; 

Mi traducción es: El gótico durante el siglo XIII trajo consigo la hegemonía de la caballería; 
 
Muchas gracias a todos,
 
Sayah


----------



## muycuriosa

sayah said:


> Die Gotik des 13. Jahrh. ist vorzüglich vom Rittertum getragen;
> 
> Mi traducción es: El gótico durante el siglo XIII trajo consigo la hegemonía de la caballería;


 
Hola Sayah:

No conocía la palabra española, pero después de comprobar su significado exacto en el diccionario Salamanca pienso que 'caballería' es exactamente lo que estás buscando.

Sin embargo tengo otra duda acerca de tu traducción:
'ist vorzüglich vom Rittertum getragen' a mi parecer no es '... trajo consigo la hegemonía de la caballería', lo que sería (pienso): '... brachte die Vorherrschaft des Rittertums mit sich' (en una mala traducción).

'... ist vorzüglich vom Rittertum getragen' es algo como '... wird vor allem vom Rittertum unterstützt / es sind vor allem die Ritter, die die Gotik wünschen / fördern'. Pues, en (mal) español quizás algo como: 
'El gótico durante el siglo XIII fue / es promovido sobre todo por la caballería / Durante el siglo XIII fue / es sobre todo la caballería la que se entusiasmó / se entusiasma con el gótico y lo promovió / promueve'. 
Tú encontrarás una traducción adecuada.

Saludos,
muycuriosa


----------



## sayah

muycuriosa said:


> Hola Sayah:
> 
> No conocía la palabra española, pero después de comprobar su significado exacto en el diccionario Salamanca pienso que 'caballería' es exactamente lo que estás buscando.
> 
> Sin embargo tengo otra duda acerca de tu traducción:
> 'ist vorzüglich vom Rittertum getragen' a mi parecer no es '... trajo consigo la hegemonía de la caballería', lo que sería (pienso): '... brachte die Vorherrschaft des Rittertums mit sich' (en una mala traducción).
> 
> '... ist vorzüglich vom Rittertum getragen' es algo como '... wird vor allem vom Rittertum unterstützt / es sind vor allem die Ritter, die die Gotik wünschen / fördern'. Pues, en (mal) español quizás algo como:
> 'El gótico durante el siglo XIII fue / es promovido sobre todo por la caballería / Durante el siglo XIII fue / es sobre todo la caballería la que se entusiasmó / se entusiasma con el gótico y lo promovió / promueve'.
> Tú encontrarás una traducción adecuada.
> 
> Saludos,
> muycuriosa


 

Muchísimas gracias, no había entendido bien la frase. Creo que la traducción "durante el siglo XIII el gótivo fue promovido sobre todo por la caballería" me parece muy buena.

Gracias de nuevo,

Sayah


----------



## lady jekyll

¡Ojo! Rittertum no significa caballería, sino nobleza o hidalguía.

Por consiguiente, la frase rezaría así: Durante el siglo XIII, el gótico fue promovido por la nobleza. (¿no os cuadra más? Porque al fin y al cabo, el caballero era un servidor del rey. ¿Qué tendrían que ver ellos con el arte gótico?)

Saludos


----------



## sayah

lady jekyll said:


> ¡Ojo! Rittertum no significa caballería, sino nobleza o hidalguía.
> 
> Por consiguiente, la frase rezaría así: Durante el siglo XIII, el gótico fue promovido por la nobleza. (¿no os cuadra más? Porque al fin y al cabo, el caballero era un servidor del rey. ¿Qué tendrían que ver ellos con el arte gótico?)
> 
> Saludos


 
Ok, tiene lógica lo que dices. Pero a estas alturas... ya no sé quien ha influido en que... Lo traduciré entonces como "nobleza" porque "hidalguía" me suena un término muy de la cultura española.

Sayah


----------



## lady jekyll

sayah said:


> Ok, tiene lógica lo que dices. Pero a estas alturas... ya no sé quien ha influido en que... Lo traduciré entonces como "nobleza" porque "hidalguía" me suena un término muy de la cultura española.
> 
> Sayah




Sayah, espera, no hagas eso. Acabo de ver en el Duden que "Rittertum" es: 1. Brauchtum u. Lebensformen des Ritterstandes. 2. Gesamtheit der Ritter.

Así que supongo que efectivamente se trata de la caballería. Pero me resulta extraño que los caballeros medievales tuvieran influencia sobre el arte y la arquitectura. 

Por otro lado, si consultas "caballería" en el DRAE, la acepción novena dice que también se refiere a "cuerpo de nobleza de una provincia o un lugar". Los caballeros medievales eran nobles. Pero en fin, de decir "caballería" a "nobleza" hay un gran trecho, o sea que hay que estudiar bien el resto del texto.
Luego también hay otra cosa: el término "caballería" según el DRAE no recoge la misma acepción (la primera) del Duden.

En fin, no sé si te ha servido de algo o si sólo te he liado más.

Saludos


----------



## muycuriosa

lady jekyll said:


> ¡Ojo! Rittertum no significa caballería, sino nobleza o hidalguía.
> 
> Por consiguiente, la frase rezaría así: Durante el siglo XIII, el gótico fue promovido por la nobleza. (¿no os cuadra más? Porque al fin y al cabo, el caballero era un servidor del rey. ¿Qué tendrían que ver ellos con el arte gótico?)
> 
> Saludos


 
Hola lady jekyll:

Me sorprendes un poco, porque para mí 'nobleza' sería como 'Adel / die Adligen'. Y en la Edad Media los que se llaman 'Ritter' forman parte de lo que se llama 'Adel', pero las dos palabras no son sinónimas. 
Si me dices sin embargo que en español el grupo de los que tenían que luchar por el rey en la Edad Media se llamaba 'nobleza' es seguramente lo que hace falta.

En le diccionario Salamanca mencionan como ejemplo de 'caballero': 'los caballeros de la tabla redonda' - en alemán, en el contexto de 'König Arthurs rundem Tisch' hablamos de 'Ritter'. 
Y su explicación es: 'HIST. En la antigüedad y en la Edad Media, miembro del grupo social que luchaba en la caballería'. Así que a mí me parece muy cercano de 'Ritter(tum)'.

Saludos,
muycuriosa

P.D. Cinco minutos más tarde: Después de leer tu segundo post, lady jekyll, para mí todos los problemas son resueltos. Y cuando leas el mío sabrás que realmente los que se llaman 'Ritter' forman parte de la nobleza /'Adel'. Para mí las explicaciones del diccionario Salamanca y las del Duden cuadran perfectamente.


----------



## muycuriosa

lady jekyll said:


> Así que supongo que efectivamente se trata de la caballería. Pero me resulta extraño que los caballeros medievales tuvieran influencia sobre el arte y la arquitectura.


 
Es de verdad extraño, pero si no he olvidado todo, es exactamente eso.

Saludos.


----------



## lady jekyll

muycuriosa said:


> Hola lady jekyll:
> 
> 
> P.D. Cinco minutos más tarde: Después de leer tu segundo post, lady jekyll, para mí todos los problemas son resueltos. Y cuando leas el mío sabrás que realmente los que se llaman 'Ritter' forman parte de la nobleza /'Adel'. Para mí las explicaciones del diccionario Salamanca y las del Duden cuadran perfectamente.



Sí, precismantente le dije a Sayah lo de nobleza por el hecho de que los caballeros eran nobles, y aparte que para corroborarlo sólo consulté primero el Slaby y curiosamente sólo da las opciones nobleza e hidalguía.


----------



## sayah

Huauh... al final la cosa se está poniendo curiosa. Gracias a todos por la ayuda con la traducción y por las clases particulares de historia.

Sayah


----------

